# My pregnant mare got kicked!



## Gone_Riding (Feb 14, 2013)

Had a scare when I went to feed horses last night. Sadie's vulva and anus was swollen and bruised... She was so swollen that her anus was actually sunken in! I stayed calm, but it was hard. Her mom had had a set of twins once, and so that thought came to mind. I was so scared baby was coming too early or that it was twins. I took her into the vet. 

A second vet took a look at her, since it didn't look good. That one immediately said, "She got kicked!" What a horrible spot to get kicked... We did laser therapy to reduce swelling so she would not get infected and I'm putting Arnica gel on her. Baby is doing well and Sadie is healthy, so it's all good! 

I already went through a nightmare of losing a foal that had to be cut out to save the mare ten years ago... I'm so glad this wasn't baby related, but Sadie won't be loose in the yard overnight anymore, or for days on out, for that matter. She never leaves the yard or messes with anything. I'll miss her being loose..

Two of the photos are from last night after laser treatment (it had already improved a lot!) and one of this morning. I should have taken a picture of when I first saw it... It was HORRIBLE!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 14, 2013)

Oops, I only loaded one picture from yesterday. Oh, well.


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad you were able to determine what happened and help your mare.

Not a mini, and not pregnant, but many years ago I was boarding my horses; gelding, mare and her filly. I went out to check on them one day and the gelding could barely walk, and looked to be straining to pee or at least not normal (memory is a bit fuzzy as this was about 14 years ago); thought perhaps he was tying up (although he hadn't been worked or anything). Called the vet out, after a long exam, we determined that either the mare or the filly (thinking filly as she was obnoxious) kicked him right in the butt (one of the big muscles on either side of his tail), and he was very sore, too sore to stretch out to pee; a couple days of bute for inflammation and he was back to himself, but sure gave me a scare.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2013)

sorry to hear about her ordeal and I am so glad she will be o.k poor girl.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 14, 2013)

Poor girl, hope she feels better soon


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

One of our mares got kicked right in the vulva when she (luckily) wasn't pregnant, but my vet told me that area actually heals quite well and he was right! Her skin was broken INSIDE her vulva and she came out of it just fine. She had a foal the next year with no issues (that would be Clyde, for the curious).


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 14, 2013)

Targetsmom, I'm so glad to here that... I'm so worried about complications. I was thinking the worst, but had never even thought that she could've been hurt. When the vet told me, I even said that she was all alone. It wasn't until the end of the visit that I remembered that she had been out for three days. Such a relief to see her doing so much better...

The only reason I checked her is because I noticed runny manure on her tail. I'm glad I checked. My mom came over and we both thought the baby was pushing the whole area out. She was eating fine and moving out when I went to lead her. She was really AWESOME about being checked, as she normally hates me just lifting her tail.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you Diane. By the way, I have got to say that your sire on your website, MIM Kahlua N Creme, is gorgeous! I've never seen a pinto appaloosa!


----------



## countrymini (Feb 18, 2013)

Love it when you post pictures Diane, your littlies are always so cute and colourful.


----------



## jessj (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol.... Drooling over KC is how I ended up with Ferrari! And I really hope to eventually "make" a Lola.


----------



## misty'smom (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear you had such a scare with Sadie but happy that she will be Ok and her foal too.



These minis can really makes us worry at times!! Hope she is healing quickly.

Diane your horses are BEAUTIFUL!! I love both pintos and apps but together they are "Stunning"!!!!!!!!


----------

